# Possible new HD today?



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Any Updates on the possible roll out of new HD channels today?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No updates, usually it's happens mid day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Conway said:


> Any Updates on the possible roll out of new HD channels today?


The other major DBS website says definitely no new HD this week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We will get real info from system tables as pure facts - not rumors.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

So far MAV TV is up on free preview. No other changes are expected this week. But, you never know with DISH on these things. They may have their hands full with 61.5 (Echostar 3) heading for the last round up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could read real info http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176280 without re posting.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You could read real info http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176280 without re posting.


You may want to consider creating a new forum one level above this one and call it "DISH Uplink Reports" or such. Also create a new thread for each uplink report. If not, the "changes" thread area will grow too large. Based upon what I have seen on the other site, you could average several uplink reports a week; some times per day. Also, a new forum area will allow users of DBSTalk find the uplink reports and discuss them much easier, similar that happens on the other site.

I appreciate the work you are doing here and the reports are improving as you get familiar with the software and the codes in the up link reports. This is not an easy undertaking, and it will provide information that is sorely needed. It will be much better than telling people to go to the other forum or external document for more information. DISH has grow big enough that mainating something like the DISK Knowledge Base has become impossible.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr Smith cannot create a forum ... neither can I. For now lets discuss what is going on with DISH Network and not DBSTalk in this DISH Network themed forum.


----------

